# essential oils and birds?



## skuiper (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm wondering if it is safe to us young living essential oils in a diffuser around the birds? I would never put anything directly on the birds and it's a fairly large room. I found something online saying most of the oils are safe but I am skeptical / just want to be sure.


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

I used to use it (young living and other 100% essential oils) and used it in same room as Taco and she's been fine. I think the key is 100% essential oils and not anything with unknown impurities. Tis is just my experience, I don't know for certain if its safe, so use with caution.


----------



## skuiper (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you! I totally agree about needing t be 100% pure before I even think of trying it! I'll continue to do some research


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I do use oil burners but at the other end of the house (say in the bathroom). However, use caution and don't go overboard (I'm sure you'll use common sense  for instance don't place them near the oil burner and make sure there is a lot of ventilation and they are placed near an open window. Even 100% oil can be harmful - they are lot smaller than us).

Other people on here may have differing opinions on this forum. But I have had no problems so far. Best to always be in the house during this time and monitor your birds for any odd behaviour.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

In the book "Aromatherapy and Parrots" the only one they trust is Young Living essential oils. It seems like they researched it pretty well. Online I've read that you should buy them directly from the manufacturer to be safe and not from online retail stores like amazon or something. They say you need very little for a parrot if it is around them. The book also said about 98% of essential oils on the market can kill your bird, only 2% on the market are therapeutic grade that are the safe or safer kind.
Here is the link to that book here, if you click on the book's picture you can read a few of the pages for free like I just did :lol:: http://www.amazon.com/Aromatherapy-Parrots-ancient-healing-companion/dp/1477557547
I also found these lines interesting: "Essential oils have a unique ability to penetrate cell membranes and diffuse throughout the blood and tissues. The unique structure of essential opils is very similar to the makeup of cell membranes. [...] When applied topically, essential oils can travel throughout the body in a matter of minutes." I'd say that makes them especially powerful or especially deadly. So I would not get it too close to them where it can land on their feathers and they can preen and ingest it. There are people who have placed just a drop of essential oil on their birds skin to treat diseases and they have died from it, of course this is usually because they used a deadly oil on their parrots though. I would watch to make sure they do not have any bad reactions to it when you introduce this into the room. If they do you should turn it off and get them outside into fresh air immediately then to the vets.

Well if there is anything with tea tree oil in it or wintergreen scent I would avoid buying that completely. Wintergreen essential oil is not safe for parrots to inhale, I believe it is very harmful to their lungs and can kill them. Tea tree oil is harmful/deadly when inhaled and deadly to parrots when ingested and if that mist somehow makes it onto their feathers and they preen it, then it could be fatal or eventually fatal as they go through the symptom stages leading up to death from constant slow exposure. There was someone who used tea tree oil on the skin of their parrot to try and treat them for a disease, within minutes the parrot died. I'm guessing that is because when the oil is applied to the skin it can travel throughout the body very quickly. If you notice their feathers getting oily it could also be from the essential oils maybe landing on them and I would move it to a different room. Though it could also be from a disease.

Here are a few links on essential oils/ingredients that could be in them, that some people say you can and can't use with parrots:
http://www.liveoakacupuncture.com/parrots-essential-oils
http://www.essentialbird.com/index....utic-grade-essential-oils-for-birds&Itemid=35
http://forums.avianavenue.com/index.php?threads/essential-oils-and-parrots.86787/
http://www.parrotforums.com/questions-answers/33622-safe-scents-birds.html


----------

